# 5 items (Situational Edition)



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to BigTrain2020, had an idea. 5 items you would take with you during these situations. In these environments (lets assume you only have a B.O.B for the first 2 situations), what would you take from them? Why?

1) Home
2) The office/Workplace
3) School (for those who go to it. if not, for one reason or another you're there.)
4) Sports event
5) Jumbo Jet crash (you and lets say 15 others live)
6) Puddle Jumper crash (tiny propeller plane) *only one left alive if travel alone, you and the other passenger if traveling with one other*



*HOME*
1) B.O.B. (ready for urban or wooded environs in MI ALICE trail pack) 
2) 500ft of rope (always useful)
3) Machete 
4) My splitting maul (has sledge hammer back as well as maul front)
5) box of MREs

*OFFICE*
1) Office B.O.B. (smaller, in a messenger bag)
2) good running shoes (under the desk, but lets face it at the office we aren't wearing tennis shoes)
3) Letter Openner (can sharpen it with a stone in the long run, pointy in the short term)
4) water cooler's spare water jug (3-4 gallons and sealed up until used, perfect for 3 day wait in outdoors)
5) Stapler (because some cuts require sutures and I don't have the needle/thread/hook or sterilization requirements to make it nice) 

*School*
1) Backpack with Laptop and few breakfast bars, dice, and likely energy drink/mio containers.
2) Large dictionary (either for entertainment, or for fire starter)
3) Stapler (same reason as office)
4) fold back box cutter from my pocket (with replacement blades)
5) password for school security system (if I can find it, it can lock the entire school in case of emergency)

*Sports Event* (struggled with this one)
1) A few bits of food I can carry via ziplock (always have those at events for hotdogs/chips)
2) Any sealed snack foods (keeps well)
3) soda can (if well polished can be used to start fires, or be turned into a burner)
4) A tshirt from a vendor (bandages/carrying materials in it)
5) Helmet from store (because you just don't know who would trade what for it, or if you may need it for protecting your head in some situation)

*Jumbo Jet crash*
1) Parachute in pack (for the cord, the chute silk, and the pack)
2) Alcohol non-flavored (for sanitising tools or shallow wounds or for using in soda can burner)
3) any packets of pain killers (tradeable/useful)
4) Silverware (can make dull knives sharp to put at end of stick for spear or cleaning game/defense, and tradeable)
5) Can of soda (can make burner out of it for cooking, as well as inside being used for signal mirror if polished well)

*Puddle Jumper crash*
1) Parachute in pack (assuming no chance to jump) (same reason as JJ crash)
2) Any container in the wreck (to get any possible left over fuel)
3) Personal Luggage or pilot's bag (burnables, extra clothing/socks, booze etc, and who knows, likely outdoors gear) *make a net from two sticks and a Tshirt for fish in shallows*
4) Radio from plane (if salvagable, could be very useful) 
5) Any larger (hand size or bigger) chunks of glass that I could make a paracord handle around to use as a knife for gathering plants or cleaning game.

Can't wait to hear other answers (I would like to think my answers were a bit on the dull side *or too obvious*)


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i was actually at a large concert on the 4th and i had with me my maxpedition gearslinger that had gauze, compression bandage, and tourniqet, along with my emt shears. i had impressed a bunch of marines that had a booth set up.


----------



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

nice! I usually don't carry such stuff due to the fact that most people get wiggy when they search the bag before the concert


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

What I always have with me
Tactical Knife
Flashlight
Lighter 
Ink Pen
Pocket Knife

I would supplement as I could


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah but after recent events they said it was a great idea


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Home
1. BOB
2. AR-15 with EOTech 
3. Additional food (as much as I could carry most likely 2-3 days worth)
4. Dog ( never leavin my pup plus he is a great protection asset and has his own saddle bag type BOB)
5. Machete


Office
1. EDC bag 
2. Duty belt, vest, all the stuff I already have on my person 
3. Riot helmet with shield (to protect the head)
4. Gunshot trauma kit (obviously to treat wounds)
5. Road flares (start fires, signal, etc)

School (assuming I'm at a school for some reason)
1. Blade "arm" from one of those big paper cutters (edged weapon, cutting tool)
2. First aid items from nurses office (as much as could be carried)
3. Backpack to store/carry items
4. Food and water from cafeteria (as much as could be carried)
5. Rope (from gym)

Jumbo jet crash
1. Alcohol (disinfectant, barter)
2. Scrap metal ( cutting, making other items)
3. Snacks/beverages 
4. Foam from seats (bedding, insulation)
5. Luggage (mine)

Puddle jumper crash
1. Crash kit/survival kit (if its there)
2. Scrap metal (Same as above)
3. Foam from seat (same as above)
4. Electronics (if they work)
5. Luggage (mine)


----------

